# "Smokein" does chicken



## Greg Rempe (May 29, 2005)

Me neighbor, who is "*Smokein*" on this board, just got a new weber kettle one touch early in the week.  Yesterday was his madien voyage.  He cooked up 6 chicken breasts over indirect coals and added wood chips as the cook progressed.  I could smeel it from across the street...so I had to venture over and see how he was doing.  

After a few minor adjustments, he was going good and ready to try his first kettle product.  

I don't know his exact process but he did have a sheet printed out of a cook one of you did from a past grilling session on breasts.  I think he cooked it for 2 hrs or less, I think??  

Well, low and behold, his wife came strolling across the street with plate-in-hand and asked me to try one.
Well, it was _*great*_!!  A nice smoke flavor, and man was it juicy!  Whatever he did it was good stuff.

I am posting this because Smokein is more of a lurker here but obviously a natural when it comes to  cooking on the kettle!!  Good job Smokein!!! Hope to smell that kettle burning again soon!!   It was an _AWESOME _piece of yard bird!! :!:  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2005)

I'm rather amazed how much smoke flavor you can get indirect in a kettle.  I still want my weber for ribs/butts, but in a  pinch the kettle rocks for chicken and burgers.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2005)

Hey Greg....I smell a block party in your future! I'm doing thighs on the kettle today, marinaded in Goya Mojo juice. Bring them up to 160*, into a pan with bbq sauce until 170* then direct to 180*. A Capt. Morgan special! I've been doing my chicken like this since the Capt. posted that method. The juiciest and tastiest birds you ever ate! Oh yeah, some homemade burgers for the kettle later and 8 racks of spares are on the WSM.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 29, 2005)

Nick, when you do chicken indirect or direct, do you flip them over or just leave it on one side?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2005)

The Morgan Method!  That has a ring to it!  Maybe I'll become famous like Jim Minion!

  Too bad I didn't invent it!  I may be mistaken, but I think Bruce is the one who adapted the original recipe for a smoker to the grilling method I quoted.  Is that true Bruce?  Is it really the Bissonnette method?  Just doesn't have the same ring as Morgan Method.  I gotta come up with something!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nick, when you do chicken indirect or direct, do you flip them over or just leave it on one side?



I flip. I find that flipping even when indirect gets better coloring on the pieces. Capt. you posted so I gave you credit for the method. If Bruce did in fact post then way to be Bruce. For all who haven't done chicken pieces like this, ya gotta give it a try!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2005)

Nick I'm with you, it's the most amazing chicken I've ever eaten.  Actually I did debut it on this board, but I believe it was Bruce that I copied from another board.


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2005)

You're right Jeff, Stogie showed it to me when I went down to Ft. Wayne to meet him at a rib cook off a couple years ago. I love that method.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

I don't care who came up with it, it works.


----------



## Airboss (Jun 2, 2005)

Nick:  Not to sound like a dumb ass here but what do you mean "...Bring them up to 160*, into a pan with bbq sauce until 170* then direct to 180*..."  

I am still unraveling the 3,2,1 method for ribs so is this similar?  On the grill to 160 (not smoker right?) off into a pan (with sauce? covered?) to 170 then direct to 180.  Out of the pan and back on direct?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2005)

Cook them indirect on the grill to 160*. Put them in a pan of some type with BBQ sauce, on the grill direct until they reach 170*. Then take them out of the pan, put them on the grill direct until they hit 180*. From 160* to 180* goes real quick, probably 8 minutes.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cook them indirect on the grill to 160*. Put them in a pan of some type with BBQ sauce, on the grill direct until they reach 170*. Then take them out of the pan, put them on the grill direct until they hit 180*. From 160* to 180* goes real quick, probably 8 minutes.



Those temps are internal of the chicken...use the thermapen to get those readings!! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2005)

Oops....thanks Greg!


----------

